# Ρίξε την καρδιά σου



## Theseus (Mar 20, 2017)

In the song:-
Ρίξε την καρδιά σου *στο γυαλί*
τους όρκους ρίξε στο ποτάμι
τα χρόνια πήγανε χαράμι
*μα φτάνει, τράβα στο καλό*
What exactly does στο γιαλί mean here? I can make no sense of the last line? What arrives? What does the idiom τράβα στο καλό mean?:curse:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2017)

Φτάνει = Enough!
Τράβα στο καλό = Farewell.

_Τραβώ / -άω_ has many meanings showing a movement. _Τράβα πιο πέρα_ = Go further, _τράβα στη μάνα σου_ = go to your mother, _τράβα στο καλό_ etc.


In the popular music _γυαλί_ is usually the glass. A famous song begins:

_Ρίξε/Ρίχτε στο γυαλί φαρμάκι, μονορούφι να το πιω_:


----------



## Theseus (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, Dr. So here 'put your heart in the glass' refers to exactly what? Does it mean 'say goodbye to all celebrations'? Or does γιαλί mean 'seashore'/'waterfront' as in the proverb Κάνε το καλό και ρίξ’ το στο γιαλό, δηλαδή τις καλές πράξεις πρέπει να τις κάνει κανείς χωρίς να τις διαλαλεί και χωρίς να περιμένει ανταπόδοση [from Sarant's Words have their History]? 
So the sense would be 'let your heart float away on the tide...':)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2017)

I would say (but I'm open to other interpretations) that the meaning of «ρίξε την καρδιά σου στο γυαλί» here is something like "let the drink take your heart away" - or maybe even your "goodbye to all celebrations". No seashore, no tide. Γιαλός comes from αιγιαλός and γυαλί from ύαλος -- totally different words and meanings.

In a summary, the verse says to still the heartache with a drink, forget about all vows, accept that all the years have led to nothing -- but now it's enough and you must take your own way.


----------



## Theseus (Mar 20, 2017)

Thanks, good Dr. I just wondered that, as γιαλί has an alternative form γιαλή (cp. the Turkish yalı), so this Greek word may mean 'beach'/'seashore', since it is balanced by στο ποτάμι. Clearly I was wrong! Ah, well....:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2017)

γιαλή as an alternative form of γυαλί? Never heard it...


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2017)

...
Well, the original verse by Tsitsanis says *γιαλό*, not *γυαλί*:



daeman said:


> Νοσταλγία (Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης) - Δήμητρα Γαλάνη
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Btw, Theseus, γ*υ*αλί with an ypsilon inherited from ύαλος, but γ*ι*αλός with an iota inherited from αιγιαλός, as the doctor writes above. Down by the bay.

As for «*τράβα στο καλό*» (_άι / τράβα / σύρε / πήγαινε στο καλό_, απειλητικά, φύγε από εδώ. _άι στο καλό,_ ήπια έκφραση αντί, _άι στο διάολο), _I think Tsitsanis meant it as "Go your own way / Godspeed" in that song, as the doctor writes in #4.

Μες στο γυαλί τον καφενέ, που γίναμε χαρμάνι
την Κούλα πρωτογνώρισα και μου 'στειλε φιρμάνι

Αν θέλω στην καρδούλα της εγώ να είμαι μόνος
πρέπει να γίνω Ροκαμβόλ, νταής και δολοφόνος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Well, the original verse by Tsitsanis says *γιαλό*, not *γυαλί*:


Nevertheless, I analyzed it, steamroller-like. Oh, well...


----------



## Theseus (Mar 20, 2017)

I came across the γιαλή form, while researching what the word meant in this context. It was from the Greek Wikipedia article at 
https://el.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Γιαλί.
I quote:- Γιαλί (τουρκικά yalı, από τη μεσαιωνική ελληνική γιαλή) ονόμαζαν οι Οθωμανοί τον αιγιαλό και κατ' επέκταση τα παραλιακά κτίσματα.
That's what puzzled me. It's clear now thanks to you both.:)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 20, 2017)

A, Middle Greek. No wonder I hadn't seen it recently. :)


----------



## Theseus (Mar 20, 2017)

Χαχαχαχα, Δρ., ώριμης ηλικίας μα σοφίας Σολομώντος...!


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2017)

Theseus said:


> Ρίξε την καρδιά σου *στο γυαλί*
> τους όρκους ρίξε στο ποτάμι
> τα χρόνια πήγανε χαράμι
> *μα φτάνει, τράβα στο καλό*



Pour your heart in the glass (meaning drink here)
throw the vows in the river
the years went to waste
but enough, farewell. 

I think it is pretty self-explanatory, it means drown your sorrow in drink, forget your vows and the time you devoted to the other person and go away.


----------



## SBE (Mar 21, 2017)

However if the original says ρίξε την καρδιά σου στο γιαλό then it is similar to the proverb, κάνε το καλό και ρίξτο στο γιαλό, so it means don't fret about it. 
I have never heard the song, but the title reminded me of a more surreal verse: 






Ρίχνω την καρδιά μου στο πηγάδι 
να γενεί νερό να ξεδιψάσεις 
Σπέρνω την καρδιά μου στο λιβάδι 
να γενεί ψωμάκι να χορτάσεις 

Στη φωτιά τη ρίχνω την καρδιά μου
τα χεράκια σου έλα να ζεστάνεις

Στον αγέρα ρίχνω την καρδιά μου
να γενεί δροσούλα ν’ ανασάνεις


----------



## Theseus (Mar 21, 2017)

A lovely song & thanks for your contribution to this thread.:)


----------

